# It's raining new species.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 7, 2017)

All,

Today yet again a new species has been described. This time in the subgenus Cochlopetalum: _Paphiopedilum dodyanum_ Cavestro

Further information:
http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphdodyanum.htm

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphdodyanum.pdf

Rob


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2017)

If it wasnt for the interesting leaves...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone else think it looks like a natural hybrid?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks big! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 8, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Anyone else think it looks like a natural hybrid?



Yes


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 8, 2017)

What could possibly produce this as a natural hybrid? The flower looks purely Cochlo but doesn't really resemble anything else more than all Cochlos resemble each other. The flowering is described as fully sequential. Again purely Cochlo in character. The strongly mottled leaves don't come from any known Cochlo though, but if anything else contributed them recently enough to be considered a natural hybrid it would not have this flower and fully sequential flowering. A unique combination of characteristics that is not intermediate between nearby species is about as clear a case of a new species - not hybrid - as you can get.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 8, 2017)

Love the foliage, I'd buy one of those in heart beat.


Didn't I read that it's been theorized that the mottled foliage which is exhibited by some cochlos is due to various degrees of natural hybridization some time in the past with mottled leaf species?


----------



## silence882 (Apr 8, 2017)

It would be nice to see a photo of this species that shows the foliage, spike, and flower all in one photo.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 9, 2017)

silence882 said:


> It would be nice to see a photo of this species that shows the foliage, spike, and flower all in one photo.



yes it would. not a hard ask.


----------

